# Should I change my method of weight reduction?



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

My personal method of reducing weight is simply cutting down on food intake. Instead of the normal 3 meals a day, I would either skip 2 of them and only have one meal in a day. I find this method easier and cheaper than enrolling in a fitness program. It also doesn't rob me of my time for other stuffs that I do.

Now that I'm into mountain biking, I think I should not just concentrate on weight reduction but also work on something that would improve my pedaling speed and endurance.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

There was another thread on here where I worked with a gent in great detail on helping him get on track to what he was looking for. You can't skip out on eating. You'll lose weight, like you're looking for... however, you'll lose it in muscle, and that is not going to help your biking at all. Find your basal metabolic rate (which is the number of calories you need to exist) and eat that. Your basal rate, if you are an active person, will put you at a point where you are at a caloric deficit. Take away food, and your body is going to store fat and eat muscle to keep itself alive.


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

If you have some time, and want to read through some very good information shared with this gentleman by numerous members of the forum, read through this thread. You will see the information given, and then closer to the end of the thread, you will see his results. He is managing to drop weight still, and was able to place in a race he rode.

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hy...bing-ability-performance-question-872115.html

For info on dieting, there are some fantastic articles you can read on bodybuilding.com that teach you what is in a calorie, and why a calorie is not a calorie.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

I have never been able to make any real change in my weight by not eating. I can reduce my food intake for a while and then my body says that's enough and I start on a feeding frenzy that just adds it right back on. Now aerobic exercise is a different matter. I have always lost weight easily by increasing my exercise. If I am regularly active I drop weight until I reach a healthy weight without even trying. In the last 3 months I have lost 15lbs by Mt biking alone and I am still losing weight.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

mtb_beginner said:


> Any suggestions?


Yeah, first, everyone is different so what works great for one won't for everyone. 
Ryan put you onto some good info and what most can expect. Few thing are certain or absolute for everyone when it comes to diet and reaching fitness goals, but a few are pretty much across the board, and for most eating once a day will eat muscle and lead to storage so it'll leave you more scrawny with more of a gut than if you were eating not more, but more spread out into 3 or more meals.
Another thing that's pretty universal is that diet is 60%, or more, of the equation for reaching goals. I learned this the hard way and by wasting time and effort. 
You need to eat more often. Especially after exercise and when you wake.
Depending on you, it may take a few weeks/months for your body to figure out it doesn't have to store as much for times of need simply because it has less of them, but eating before and after exercise, and when you wake will start paying off right away with stamina, strength, and muscle growth/recovery.
Muscle speeds metab even at rest, so not feeding it after exercise, or even worse having it consumed as fuel when fasting is not good long term. I'll add that muscle is heavier than fat, so don't live by the scale but by how/where your clothes fit and your energy level.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

mtb_beginner said:


> Any suggestions?


Ride more. If you burn 3-4,000 calories 4-5 days a week, you can eat pretty much anything you want and lose weight.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't eat white stuff. No French fries/potato chips! Cut out the high glycemic index stuff - insulin is your enemy. Eat lots of berries instead of fruit - they are much denser in nutrients without the big hit in sugar. Eat plain yogurt instead of vanilla yogurt - read the labels on foods; don't get it if it has sugar added. Low fat salad dressings add sugar for flavor, for example. Dilute orange juice if you drink it, as it's very high in sugar. Don't starve yourself, your body will slow it's metabolism to compensate. Don't eat anything after 7:00 PM. Drink more water. You know all that stuff your mom said about eating veggies? She was right.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the tips. It's nice to know not only the DOs but also the DON'Ts. :thumbup:


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

There is a lot of good science on using Heart Rate Training programs for weight loss. 
Going easier can burn more fat then going all out.
The target heart rate range for the best fat burning weight loss is around 100bpm-120bpm.
This is pretty low for most workouts, but it pays dividends after doing it for a month.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Carb up before a ride and eat protein withing 30 min after. For the most part cut most of the carbs out of you diet. I also cut my portions down a third. I have done this and manage to loose 58 pounds so far.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

mtb_beginner said:


> My personal method of reducing weight is simply cutting down on food intake. Instead of the normal 3 meals a day, I would either skip 2 of them and only have one meal in a day. I find this method easier and cheaper than enrolling in a fitness program...
> 
> Any suggestions?


There are pills advertised that don't require any exercise.

OR:

If you cut out sugar and processed foods and eat mostly just what comes from the produce section and get just a little exercise you likely wouldn't have to diet at all.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

Trail_Blazer said:


> There is a lot of good science on using Heart Rate Training programs for weight loss.
> Going easier can burn more fat then going all out.
> The target heart rate range for the best fat burning weight loss is around 100bpm-120bpm.


This is old school debunked exercise theory.

From WebMD

4. TRUE OR FALSE: Moderate exercise promotes weight loss more effectively than vigorous exercise.

FALSE. Weight loss is a matter of simple arithmetic: To shed pounds, you must burn more calories than you consume. And when it comes to burning calories, the greater the exertion, the greater the rate at which calories are burned.

Working out at about 60% to 75% of your maximum heart rate (the so-called "fat-burning zone") burns fewer calories than working out at 75% to 85% of your maximum heart rate (the so-called "aerobic" or "cardio" zone).


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

No actually it confirms what I said about the facts.

Web MD's BUT:
"Working out at about 60% to 75% of your maximum heart rate (the so-called "fat-burning zone") burns fewer calories than working out at 75% to 85% of your maximum heart rate (the so-called "aerobic" or "cardio" zone). 
*
But caloric burn depends on a workout's duration as well as its intensity -- and it's easier to work out longer when exercising at a lower intensity.*"

I said that for people who do not have adequately developed cardio systems it is best to use this method to get up to par before trying to use the 75% work out load for a full duration of your workout.

I also said, like Web MD that working out at max heart rate is not productive or healthy.
Most people end up working out near their max rate because they do not take the time to build up their cardio system first.

The goal was never to remain working out at 100bpm forever.
The goal was to develop a cardio system that can go harder and faster while maintaining a 140-160 75%-85% heart rate at the end of the line.
Being able to do more work with less strain is the goal of any muscle building workout.

My point's however, are that many people work their heart harder then it's ready by pushing their other muscle groups limits too fast/hard and without empirical evidence of what their cardio limits should be.

It's very simple and cheap to get a doctor to tell you what your individual heart rate maximums should be tuned to. 
Each person's limits are different and will change as you become more or less healthy.

Did you even read the 3rd page of that WEB MD article?
Here it is:

"*6. TRUE OR FALSE: Using a heart rate monitor can help boost your fitness level.*

*TRUE. *Electronic heart monitors, typically consisting of a wristwatch-like display and an electrode-studded chest strap, are used by serious runners, cyclists, etc. while training and even during races. By providing accurate, real-time heart rate information, the monitors *help athletes pace themselves.*

Even if you're not preparing for a marathon or a century ride, using a heart rate monitor can help you to exercise. 
*How? 
Can your regimen lower your resting heart rate.
Can you exercise at the same pace but get your heart to pump more slowly. 
Can you shorten the time it takes your heart rate to return to normal after a workout.*

It's not easy to answer these questions when you take your pulse manually, but quite easy with a heart rate monitor. "No one really needs a heart rate monitor," Fletcher says. "But some people love to play with these things, and that motivates them to exercise."


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

OK, you don't have to get all mad because you posted factually inaccurate information and got called on it. 

Thank you for the more complete information.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> OK, you don't have to get all mad because you posted factually inaccurate information and got called on it.
> 
> Thank you for the more complete information.


Tell me what Fact I stated which was inaccurate?
If I'm inaccurate, I definitely want to know.

However, I think I was on target, and you got but hurt that I called you out with the same source you were trying to use to debunk my facts.
I'm not but hurt over your disagreements with me. 
I couldn't care less what you think of me on any emotional level.
However, full and accurate data sharing is what I'm after.
I'm not interested in winning an emo argument.

Here's the one and only thing I said before copy pasting your webmd article (above):

"There is a lot of good science on using Heart Rate Training programs for weight loss. 
Going easier can burn more fat then going all out.
The target heart rate range for the best fat burning weight loss is around 100bpm-120bpm.
This is pretty low for most workouts, but it pays dividends after doing it for a month."

I said doing it for one month, to build up cardio, not do it forever.
If you are over weight, you are almost certainly in need of a cardio performance increase.
Therefore the people looking to loose weight should consider the know and proven science about how to work out your cardio for best results.

You may find it interestingly, that building cardio muscles matches the same pattern as building any other muscle in your body.
Find your limits with a professional doctor and trainer and then work from there up.

Most people think they should ride hard as they can for 20 minutes and it will burn more fat.
However if they did 30% less work and continue for 40-60 minutes then they burn WAY more calories.
This is the recommended way to loose weight by most professionals, in response to using heart rate monitors.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

There's no one formula or heart rate that works best for everyone, especially if you consider ones goals, or the amount of calories burned after your exercise for recovery which goes way up with intensity. 
For someone of good general health, who does marginal exercise, and has major room for improvement in their diet because they eat once a day, it matters very little to not what hr they exercise at, especially for someone new to fitness. 
Most people who find quick results or make it seem easy have learned that diet is key. Most would say you should start to get your diet in order before you even start to exercise. You can eat in a few minutes what it will take hours to exercise/burn off, and the quality and content of your food has everything to do with helping you reach your goals or not.
Plus it's all relative. Eating one quart of Ben and Jerry's everyday will help you loose weight if you used to eat 2.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

theMeat said:


> ...For someone of good general health, who does marginal exercise, and has major room for improvement in their diet because they eat once a day, it matters very little to not what hr they exercise at, especially for someone new to fitness.
> Most people who find quick results or make it seem easy have learned that diet is key. Most would say you should start to get your diet in order before you even start to exercise. You can eat in a few minutes what it will take hours to exercise/burn off, and the quality and content of your food has everything to do with helping you reach your goals or not...


I think I've argued with Meat before but he is spot on with this advice.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

alphazz said:


> I think I've argued with Meat before but he is spot on with this advice.


Cool, I'm glad to see you don't hold a grudge and have mooo-ved on.

Btw, my name, theMeat, has nothing at all to do with my diet or anyone else's.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

When you are in line at the grocery store, watch what people buy and what they look like. It directly correlates most of the time. 

I noticed two obese ladies and one very obese child in line behind me recently. As I looked at what they were buying, I knew why they were so overweight. 3 liters of pop, 2 packages of cookies, Twinkies, and donuts.

Seriously? They don't have thyroid issues, and they aren't heavy boned. They were FAT and it is because of the amount of useless calories they put into their bodies.

For much of our society, a small change in diet will result in a large dividend in health.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

mtb_beginner said:


> My personal method of reducing weight is simply cutting down on food intake. Instead of the normal 3 meals a day, I would either skip 2 of them and only have one meal in a day. I find this method easier and cheaper than enrolling in a fitness program. It also doesn't rob me of my time for other stuffs that I do.
> 
> Now that I'm into mountain biking, I think I should not just concentrate on weight reduction but also work on something that would improve my pedaling speed and endurance.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Rather than eating one meal a day, which triggers fat storage, eat small meals throughout the day. Cut all the processed crap out of your diet. Avoid artificial sweeteners like you'd avoid the plague, that includes diet soda (which triggers fat production, go figure). If you have to have snack food, make it fruits, and not candies, cookies, cakes, etc. There are a lot of diets out there, and diet plans, to get you in top physical condition. Right now just focusing on eating natural foods in smaller portions but more regularly throughout the day, while getting more exercise, should be more than enough for you.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

alphazz said:


> When you are in line at the grocery store, watch what people buy and what they look like. It directly correlates most of the time.
> 
> .........................


Hilarious, but true, often enough.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

My only ideas.
Eat for the body you want, not the body you have.
Exercise is key just as much as diet or more even.
Exercise smart not just hard.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Trail_Blazer said:


> My only ideas.
> Eat for the body you want, not the body you have.
> Exercise is key just as much as diet or more even.
> Exercise smart not just hard.


If you want to follow the last sentence, than disregard the sentence above it.


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

This may sound strange to some of you, but the modern diet ideals are what are making you fat. Don't eat calories, those are bad.... incorrect. You need calories to survive. Eat a low calorie diet, that will help.... incorrect. If you eat low calories (ie. 1200 to 1500 a day) you are starving yourself... further that, if you eat 1500 calories a day of soda and processed crap, you're going to continue to get fat. Dieting is about macro nutrients. Eating 2000 calories of greens, meats, and other healthful natural things will net you great results. Eating 1000 calories a day of process crap will only make you stay fat.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

This forum makes me laugh. 

Don't eat white stuff. . . eat yogurt 
- Last time I checked yogurt was white?

"Don't eat calories" 
- doesn't even make sense. A calorie is a measure of energy. 

Fat is a macronutrient. 

Eating low calorie diets both starve you and make you fat.


There are three things you cannot change people's mind on: politics, religion, and food. They know what they know and contrary opinions are wrong. 

I just enjoy reading everyone's facts. Keep it coming.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Critboy, on second thought, never mind.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

theMeat said:


> Critboy, on second thought, never mind.


I am a researcher and food scientist. My wife is a clinical nutrition manager (hospital clinical dietitian who supervises four other clinical dietitians). We get paid well to deal with food and nutrition everyday.

I enjoy reading people's food facts.

Feel free to educate me. I enjoy reading about popular diet trends and thoughts from different angles.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

crit_boy said:


> Ride more. If you burn 3-4,000 calories 4-5 days a week, you can eat pretty much anything you want and lose weight.


Did you learn this in school? lol... Something to prove?, a bridge to sell?
If you have something more than this to add then do, but to say that "this forum makes me laugh" is simply unkind, not to mention incorrect since I'm sure you meant "this thread" but whatever, it seems you have a problem with comprehension and communication also. I will take a turn at someone who thinks they're superior, who tries to make others feel inferior every time. 
Saying you don't get the very general and widely followed "white rule", or understanding how staving yourself triggers fat storage would tell anyone with a clue that you don't have one. 
But thanx for enlightening us lowly fellow mtbrs with yogurt is white, and fat is a macronutrient.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't intend to be mean. However, much of the information provided on this forum (yes, Hydration and Nutrition section) is incorrect, anecdotal, contradictory, and/or misleading. 

You want to lose weight, burn more calories than you consume. That is it. No super exciting secret. Balanced diets, everything in moderation - simple boring concepts are the secret. 

Re my go burn 3-4,000 calories per day 4-5 days a week and you don't need to worry about losing weight - I stand by that. It would mean about 3 to 4 hours of riding 4-5 times a week. Give it a try. You will lose weight on my secret diet plan. No less fact basis than the other posts on the thread. 

As far as the "white rule" - I don't know what it is - white bread; white pasta; white milk? 

The fat as a macronutrient; low calories make you fat and starve you were both presented in the post prior to mine (#24). I did not quote it because I did not wish to attack any particular individual. 

I know that posting links to actual science is not appreciated as much as unsubstantiated personal opinion, e.g. "eat more fish oil". But, what is the problem with having these threads pursue actual scientific knowledge? That gives people the ability to go out, read from differing scientific results, and make their own informed opinion. 

My education and profession is food and nutrition. So, I am surrounded by it on a daily basis. It is a very important part of my life - and has been for more than 15 years. I am not offended by your professional knowledge. Please share it.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you read the original post? He said he just started riding. He said he eats once a day. Ride 3-5 hours a day 5 days a week? Did you read that he skips meals to save time? Did you read that he wants suggestions on improving diet to improve his mtbing? 
The white rule is a general rule to avoid white foods. Like whole wheat instead of white, like a sweet potato instead of white, etc. No, not chocolate milk instead of plain. It's a good simple, general way to replace simple carbs with more complex ones, and of coarse it's not 100%. I'm surprised you've never heard of it.
If it was as easy as eating and using the right amount of calories to get the body you want, then most people would have the body they want, op wouldn't be asking, not to mention there wouldn't be a need for some to go to school to try and learn how to do it,


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> I don't intend to be mean. However, much of the information provided on this forum (yes, Hydration and Nutrition section) is incorrect, anecdotal, contradictory, and/or misleading.
> 
> You want to lose weight, burn more calories than you consume. That is it. No super exciting secret. Balanced diets, everything in moderation - simple boring concepts are the secret.
> 
> ...


 Are you saying that fat is not considered a macronutrient? If it is not, then I apologize for the misinformation I am sharing with people. I said it in the last thread that I wrote about this topic in, and probably should have mentioned it in this thread. I am not a nutritionist. The things I say are only bro-science. Has it worked for me, and others I have shared info with? Yes.

Are you also saying that eating calories below one's basal metabolic rate won't make your body store fat? If I am wrong on that, I apologize once again, for the misinformation.

I appreciate that you went to school, and apparently learned all there is to learn about nutrition. I appreciate that your knowledge is higher than mine. My feelings are in no way hurt by the fact that you are pointing out my misinformation. However, you brought up posting actual scientific results to help people to get the information they require. Why not post some of this information to help people? All you have succeeded in at this point it telling people they are wrong.

The only factual information you have shared is that doing exercise will help you lose weight. I think that is an understood theory, and has scientific basis. Now help out these people that need to know what kind of dietary advice will help them lose weight.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

ryantrek said:


> However, you brought up posting actual scientific results to help people to get the information they require. Why not post some of this information to help people?


Factual info from my second post (post #12). What does that teach - 1) to lose weight burn more calories than you consume; and 2) HR training is not as straight forward as keep your heart rate at 100-120 beats per minute.

If you would like more dietary info you can look to The Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics Here Various topics are available in the "Public" tab.

Or continue learning via Internet "bro-science". Like Scientific Method from Mr. Show:
1) All facts begin as dreams dreamt by a wizard;
2) If the wizard crosses the path of a scorned widow, then he shares it at the town council;
3) Now it is a hypothesis, and its time to drown the wizard;
4) If he floats he is an evil wizard and must be burned alive, if he drowns then the hypothesis is true;
5) The king is told and he consults with his menagerie of birds;
6) If the king is satisfied, then it becomes an old wives tale and science is once more advanced.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL, Well, seems what we have here is far from a wizard, but so far the fictional stuff seems better.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

crit_boy said:


> I am a researcher and food scientist. My wife is a clinical nutrition manager (hospital clinical dietitian who supervises four other clinical dietitians). We get paid well to deal with food and nutrition everyday.
> 
> I enjoy reading people's food facts.
> 
> Feel free to educate me. I enjoy reading about popular diet trends and thoughts from different angles.


Hey, mister, "reading comprehension", maybe I should have been more clear for you. Instead of , "Don't eat white stuff. No French fries/potato chips!" Maybe I should have typed more slowly and clearly. How about, "Don't eat white stuff (SUCH AS) No French fries/potato chips!"


----------



## bike bldr (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi mtb_beginner,
Never, never, never skip meals...

Depending on your eating habits, my suggestion is to reduce the empty calories; chips, soda, beer, etc. and jog 5 to 10 km at a medium pace...6 min/km.
You are correct on changing focus from weight loss, but to areas that will improve your mtb biking. Weight, of course is important, however, upper body strenth and over-all endurance is critical if you ride for more than a few hours on the trails at a go.
Focus on carbs before the race/ride and proteins after the race/ride. The carbs will give you the energy for your challenge and the proteins after will help in the recovery and rebuilding of your muscles after the race.

As a possibly expensive fitness program is not an option, then, as previously stated in my response...jog, the for strength try push-ups, sit-ups, and lunges at home as a compliment to your endurance training.

Good luck in your futuer riding!!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> I am a researcher and food scientist. My wife is a clinical nutrition manager (hospital clinical dietitian who supervises four other clinical dietitians). We get paid well to deal with food and nutrition everyday.
> 
> I enjoy reading people's food facts.
> 
> Feel free to educate me. I enjoy reading about popular diet trends and thoughts from different angles.


A "food scientist", I wouldn't trust one with my life for even one meal. As for the "clinical nutrition manager" at a hospital, have you seen the crap they serve?


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

mtb_beginner said:


> My personal method of reducing weight is simply cutting down on food intake. Instead of the normal 3 meals a day, I would either skip 2 of them and only have one meal in a day. I find this method easier and cheaper than enrolling in a fitness program. It also doesn't rob me of my time for other stuffs that I do.
> 
> Now that I'm into mountain biking, I think I should not just concentrate on weight reduction but also work on something that would improve my pedaling speed and endurance.
> 
> Any suggestions?


What are we arguing about? We don't know enough about mtb_beginner to make any suggestions. Do we know if he needs to lose weight? No. Does he need to cut down on his food intake? We don't know the answer to that question either. Maybe he eats five hamburgers at a time. 
It sounded to me like he wanted the easiest way to weight loss. Then, he goes from what is the cheapest and easiest to what will increase his speed and endurance.

From what we know about him, I suggest that he ride his mountain bike no less than three hours a day at 80-90% and alternate between eating at McDonalds, Taco Bell, and Wendy's so he can get a well balanced scientifically engineered meal three times a day. :nono::madman:


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I in general don't trust info from "dieticians" or food professional or whatever coz they tend to dole out Conventional Wisdom, which will turn out to be exactly wrong two decades from now. Also coz they dish out vague platitudes like "keep it balanced" and "everything in moderation". I don't even know what that means. How about I eat 20% meat 20% vegetables 20% candy 20% beer and 20% white-colored foods. Is that ok?

Also, I'm not gonna spend 20 hrs a week riding my bike.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

OK, I'm down to my usual weight range of 142 lbs. I was surprised to see my weight to have reached 151 lbs last week. Some 4 years ago, my weight range had been fluctuating between 130 - 140 lbs.

BTW, my barefoot height is 5' 7".


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

9 pounds is a lot to "fluctuate" in a week


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

theMeat said:


> 9 pounds is a lot to "fluctuate" in a week


OK, make that 10 pounds. I'm 141 lbs as of today.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Weighing yourself while dehydrated?


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Weighing yourself while dehydrated?


Not really...But that was before eating lunch this afternoon.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

mtb_beginner said:


> OK, make that 10 pounds. I'm 141 lbs as of today.


Ok, 10 pounds is a lot to change in a week.

Great if that's where you wanna be but....
Some weeks you lose or gain more than others even with the same diet and activity, just the way it is, but 10 pounds is too much, water weight or not. What's the rush, musta been some major changes in diet and/or activity right? Sustainable? For a 150 pound'r you should call 2 lbs a week success.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

theMeat said:


> Ok, 10 pounds is a lot to change in a week.
> 
> Great if that's where you wanna be but....
> Some weeks you lose or gain more than others even with the same diet and activity, just the way it is, but 10 pounds is too much, water weight or not. What's the rush, musta been some major changes in diet and/or activity right? Sustainable? For a 150 pound'r you should call 2 lbs a week success.


I'm not sure if I can or should sustain it that way. After riding for just 3 miles this afternoon, I quickly felt numbing pressure with minor pain around the sides of my head. More like radiating from inside my ears. Could that be related to my weight loss? If so, I may have to slow down my phase.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

mtb_beginner said:


> I'm not sure if I can or should sustain it that way. After riding for just 3 miles this afternoon, I quickly felt numbing pressure with minor pain around the sides of my head. More like radiating from inside my ears. Could that be related to my weight loss? If so, I may have to slow down my phase.


Yeah, you should slow down your "phase", and 10 lbs a week "fluctuation" would cause me concern. As to the radiation I'm not prepared to answer and wouldn't speculate but are you sure it's coming from inside and not out? Have heard that a layer of tin foil between your head and helmet can help protect you from invasions but idk, hasn't helped me.
Meh, where's a "wizard" when you need one?


----------



## nor66cal (Sep 27, 2013)

Look into intermittent fasting


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I think most could worry less about weight if they just ate properly and exercised some. Let your body decide what it needs to do after feeding it exercise, sunshine, water, and good food.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

scatterbrained said:


> Hilarious, but true, often enough.


I do not ever see any fat folks in Whole Foods or Trader Joes!?!?!? Unles 
s they are buying food for someone else!?!?


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

MSU Alum said:


> Don't eat white stuff. No French fries/potato chips! Cut out the high glycemic index stuff - insulin is your enemy. Eat lots of berries instead of fruit - they are much denser in nutrients without the big hit in sugar. Eat plain yogurt instead of vanilla yogurt - read the labels on foods; don't get it if it has sugar added. Low fat salad dressings add sugar for flavor, for example. Dilute orange juice if you drink it, as it's very high in sugar. Don't starve yourself, your body will slow it's metabolism to compensate. Don't eat anything after 7:00 PM. Drink more water. You know all that stuff your mom said about eating veggies? She was right.


I did not really know that about fruit (but it is correct)--eat berries instead of fruit for less sugar.. And more water is a must (but use AT LEAST a Brita Filter)--Do you know what comes out of your tap water (like prescription drugs and hormones--I just read that also..)

But my BIGGEST thing is NO DAIRY!! (leave that crap for baby cows!!)---and Eggs ARE NOT dairy!! most folks do not know that.. Drink Unsweetened Almond Milk for calcium!!--now when I go out I do have cheese fries/burgers/and pizza------JUST at home I eat 100% clean (and eat at home 95% of the time!!)-----but cut out the dairy for one month (see your skin clear up/no headaches/etc...)

And I cut out OJ completely!!--had drank that for years!! but no fruit juices (unless I guess if you make them fresh at home yourself!?!?!? I drink Brita H2O Monday to Thirsday with some Organic Apple Cider Vinegar.. and do drink some powdered Gatorade Friday to Sunday (for more carbs because I am so active, and basically just eat veggies/protein/peppers/oniona/shitake mushrooms those days----ALL ORGANIC (even my Red Meat then especially--I alternate that with sausage every other week for lunch---also having organic spinach and broccoli...)

--But do what works for you (how your body reacts to certain things..)


----------

